# Paphiopedilum charlesworthii fm. sandowiae ‘Her Majesty’ FCC/AOS



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 3, 2022)

I just got my first FCC today at judging! Now I know how Tyler felt! I’m on the moon still lol. 

Presenting ‘Her Majesty’, the charlesworthii album with 90 points! The 4th FCC to be given by the Toronto Judging Center (TJC) in over 30 years! 









I named this as a tribute to my treasured friend Sue Davis who passed away recently. She was a beautiful soul and we all miss her. 

This plant was originally Eggshell’s who sold it to me many moons ago because his conditions didn’t suit it anymore. Thanks for a lovely plant Ibn!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 3, 2022)

The award:


----------



## GuRu (Dec 4, 2022)

Leslie, this is a really extraordinarily pretty and well proportioned flower which deserves her award without any doubt.  Congrats !


----------



## monocotman (Dec 4, 2022)

Wow congratulations Leslie! Stunning bloom.
I am sure that it won’t be your last one either!
David


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 4, 2022)

Congrats!

I like the different colored background pics. Maybe you can green screen some labellum’s?


----------



## Guldal (Dec 4, 2022)

WAUW!   

Congrats and kudos Leslie, for the well deserved award for this excellent and exquisite, gorgeous, amazing flower!


----------



## Phragper (Dec 4, 2022)

congrats. She is such a stately lady


----------



## Justin (Dec 4, 2022)

Wow very deserving! 

Is Ibn still growing? He had skills.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 4, 2022)

Justin said:


> Wow very deserving!
> 
> Is Ibn still growing? He had skills.


Thanks everyone! I’m still in shock lol. 

Yes Ibn has a small collection still but his priority is family now.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Dec 4, 2022)

Wow! Congrats!!!


----------



## David B (Dec 4, 2022)

Yeah baby , so for those who weren't there, I was, I got to write the description. Almost the easiest I have ever done. Usually an award of this level, demands adjectives galore, but this really is a simple flower. Green and white. But as we were scoring, and we were looking at each other our thoughts and nods were affirming. The dorsal form is the best we have ever seen. The clarity of color was outstanding and the richness and depth of color I'm sure was integral to achieving this score. Examined under a 20 power no blemish could be seen. The color was crisp, clean and bright like a white top hat. Frank Charley Charley!


----------



## dodidoki (Dec 5, 2022)

Oh, this color, form , symmetry and that dorsal....best one i have ever seen!!! Congrats on award, Leslie!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 5, 2022)

David B said:


> Yeah baby , so for those who weren't there, I was, I got to write the description. Almost the easiest I have ever done. Usually an award of this level, demands adjectives galore, but this really is a simple flower. Green and white. But as we were scoring, and we were looking at each other our thoughts and nods were affirming. The dorsal form is the best we have ever seen. The clarity of color was outstanding and the richness and depth of color I'm sure was integral to achieving this score. Examined under a 20 power no blemish could be seen. The color was crisp, clean and bright like a white top hat. Frank Charley Charley!


Thanks David! As you were one of the judges on the FCC team I thank you for giving such a high score for the flower. Such a memorable moment when you turn over to me and uttered ‘Frank Charlie Charlie’ lol.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 5, 2022)

So two days after the award, the dorsal stayed flat as a cardboard (for those who questioned if the flat dorsal was because it was just opened before stretching lol). 

Some pics of the flower and plant in total (that’s for Jens ):


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 6, 2022)

I decided to change the cultivar name to 'Immaculate' based on the award description. Also because I wanted a name that would be memorable and a term that could only be used on a FCC. 

I'll save the one 'Her Majesty' on another future award.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 7, 2022)

I decided to take more pictures on a black background, which is better for white flowers. Everyone agrees?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 7, 2022)

Now can you take a B&W photo ala Mapplethorpe?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 7, 2022)

Linus_Cello said:


> Now can you take a B&W photo ala Mapplethorpe?


Hehe maybe!!


----------



## monocotman (Dec 8, 2022)

So lovely. I see it’s carrying a pod, what have you crossed it with?


----------



## Penetang (Dec 8, 2022)

That is amazing, Congratulations. 
Super hero #4


----------



## MorandiWine (Dec 8, 2022)

Congratulations! Albas dont get much better than that plant! 

And it truly IS a great feeling. I distinctly remember when I heard “we have reached and averages at 93.” 

Congrats and enjoy!

Tyler


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 8, 2022)

monocotman said:


> So lovely. I see it’s carrying a pod, what have you crossed it with?


It's a selfing!!! From a flower that bloomed in Feb of this year, so should be ready soon.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 8, 2022)

MorandiWine said:


> Congratulations! Albas dont get much better than that plant!
> 
> And it truly IS a great feeling. I distinctly remember when I heard “we have reached and averages at 93.”
> 
> ...


Thanks Tyler. It is indeed a feeling that is indescribable: surprise, shock, disbelief, pride, honor and happiness all rolled into one. In fact I think I trembled and felt weak knees at that moment when I walked up to the FCC team, beaming with a smile from ear to ear. And to hear the team says 'welcome to the exclusive club of the FCC!' was too much to bear lol. I had to pinch myself to make sure it wasn't a dream. 

Getting many HCC's and AM's were indeed happy moments (around 30 in total now), but achieving the coveted FCC which I have dreamt of since I knew about it was pretty damn amazing (!!!). Like winning a Nobel prize lol.

Still on cloud 9 here lol.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 9, 2022)

Whoa!!
Super nice presentation. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Karp60 (Dec 9, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> I just got my first FCC today at judging! Now I know how Tyler felt! I’m on the moon still lol.
> 
> Presenting ‘Her Majesty’, the charlesworthii album with 90 points! The 4th FCC to be given by the Toronto Judging Center (TJC) in over 30 years!
> 
> ...


What a great achievement! Huge congratulation from Down Under!


----------



## tomp (Dec 10, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Thanks Tyler. It is indeed a feeling that is indescribable: surprise, shock, disbelief, pride, honor and happiness all rolled into one. In fact I think I trembled and felt weak knees at that moment when I walked up to the FCC team, beaming with a smile from ear to ear. And to hear the team says 'welcome to the exclusive club of the FCC!' was too much to bear lol. I had to pinch myself to make sure it wasn't a dream.
> 
> Getting many HCC's and AM's were indeed happy moments (around 30 in total now), but achieving the coveted FCC which I have dreamt of since I knew about it was pretty damn amazing (!!!). Like winning a Nobel prize lol.
> 
> Still on cloud 9 here lol.


Leslie, similar feeling state with CCE and CCM awards!


----------



## NEslipper (Dec 11, 2022)

Beautiful, and an amazing dorsal. Congrats on the award!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 20, 2022)

Linus_Cello said:


> Now can you take a B&W photo ala Mapplethorpe?


As per Linus request, a B&W version:




Hope you like it!


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 23, 2022)

a superb flower. Congratulations


----------



## Duck Slipper (Dec 23, 2022)

Wow...Good job and Congratulations!


----------



## emydura (Dec 24, 2022)

A massive congratulations on your first FCC award. You have reached Mt Everest. Fully deserved too. That dorsal is pure perfection, as you would expect for an FCC quality flower. Great growing too. These are much harder to grow than the multi-florals.


----------



## spujr (Dec 24, 2022)

This is such a nice flower! I normally don't gravitate for these types of paphs but you got a great one here. Well deserved FCC!


----------



## Julius (Dec 25, 2022)

Absolutely stunning in its simplicity, a true celebration of form


----------



## abax (Dec 25, 2022)

Congratulations Leslie. That dorsal is amazing...WOW!


----------



## mSummers (Dec 26, 2022)

Congrats!


----------



## southernbelle (Dec 26, 2022)

David B said:


> Yeah baby , so for those who weren't there, I was, I got to write the description. Almost the easiest I have ever done. Usually an award of this level, demands adjectives galore, but this really is a simple flower. Green and white. But as we were scoring, and we were looking at each other our thoughts and nods were affirming. The dorsal form is the best we have ever seen. The clarity of color was outstanding and the richness and depth of color I'm sure was integral to achieving this score. Examined under a 20 power no blemish could be seen. The color was crisp, clean and bright like a white top hat. Frank Charley Charley!


All you had to say was dorsal form was best you’ve ever seen!!! But then there’s so much more…. Thanks for the judge’s eye view description.


----------



## southernbelle (Dec 26, 2022)

Leslie, I could not be more thrilled for you. . Frankly I’m surprised you don’t have a handful of FCCs. You are an amazing grower!! The fact that this is your first speaks to the very exceptional quality required for one. On this one, the genetic stars aligned perfectly. CONGRATULATIONS, it is gorgeous and perfect in its classic simplicity. Nothing to distract from its perfection


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 30, 2022)

southernbelle said:


> Leslie, I could not be more thrilled for you. . Frankly I’m surprised you don’t have a handful of FCCs. You are an amazing grower!! The fact that this is your first speaks to the very exceptional quality required for one. On this one, the genetic stars aligned perfectly. CONGRATULATIONS, it is gorgeous and perfect in its classic simplicity. Nothing to distract from its perfection


Thanks so much SB… the stars sure lined up for this one perfect moment in time!!!


----------

